# Saddle bottle cage mount



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm considering getting a saddle bottle cage mount, so I can carry 3 bottles, and make my 30 mile rides a non-stop afair. But I've heard that carrying bottles full of water hanging from the saddle will make you feel the bumps more, and the ride harsher. Any truth to this?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think there's any truth to that. But I do think that having a bottle on the back of the saddle would (for me, at least) get in the way of my moving around on the saddle as I like to. If that's not an issue, you should be fine. I think the bump thing is a myth. The bottle of water is attached to the bike. I can't see how it would matter where's it's attached.

Do you really need a third bottle for a 30-mile ride? Personally, I can't finish two large bottles in that time.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Would you consider using a Camelbak instead?


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Get a cycling jersey with 3 pockets in the back... you can carry your extra bottle in one of those.

For times when I think I'll need a 3rd bottle, I put 2 water bottles in the cages then a Gatorade in my center jersey pocket. Its heavy, but I drink the gatorade first and don't even notice the empty bottle back there after that.

The other 2 pockets come in handy anyway.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you have the biggest size bottles? 2 seems like plenty for 30 miles? It gets very hot here in high summer so I have a camelback for long hot solo country rides (50 miles or so)and the lightest camelbacks are very comparable weight wise to say the polar insulated bottles when you do the math for the amount of water carried but they can make your back hot. I drink too much water and one of my goals is to stop that habit.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Even if you follow the "one bottle per hour" rule of hydration, you should easily finish 30 miles on two bottles. You've been on RBR for almost 2 years, so I would assume that you can average more than 10 mph for your rides. :wink:

For longer rides, the bottle in a jersey pocket route sounds good.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Amazon.com: Vapur Anti-Bottles, 3-Pack: Purple, Cool Grey and True Green, 0.5 Liters Each. Made in the USA: Sports & Outdoors

I have never used these for riding but for that back pocket they seem a good option. empty, it weighs hardly anything. You would have to top up your bottle from it as they would be useless for drinking while riding. Might be nice iced if it is really hot.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Tachycardic said:


> Would you consider using a Camelbak instead?


Heresy
Leave these to mountain biking.

For the OP 30 miles and 3 bottles, IMO that is too much. I'll do 35 miles on single regular bottle with 80 degree temps.
In general I think we have gone too far with this hydration thing (folks carrying sippy bottles to meetings in temp controlled buildings, etc). But I grew up running around outside, hitting each other with sticks, and drinking from garden hoses.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I know a lot of triathletes and some radonneurs that use seat post mounted bottle cages to carry additional bottles for long rides. Like the others said, I don't think a 30-mile ride calls for three bottles, but don't worry about using a seat post mount if you want to.


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

I use a seat post mount and the ride quality is exactly the same. Think of it as having they much more "you" on the bike as opposed to an independent thing. I carry four bottles if I'm riding in areas that are unfamiliar just in case. I'm well past sprinting prime so my bag is endurance and a spare water bottle is well worth the weight penalty over the course of 80+ miles. If the ride is supported or the watering holes are well know, I drop as much off of the bike as I can.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Minoura makes either a one or two bottle holder that mounts to the rear seat rails.

But no one needs 3 bottles for a 30 minute ride. I use to live in the Mojave Desert area of California and when I rode it was over 100 degrees a lot, and I didn't even need one bottle for a 30 minute ride. Depending on the heat you should be consuming 1 24 ounce bottle every 45 minutes to an hour, thus 3 bottles should last you around 3 hours. When I ride long distances where I know getting more liquid may be an issue I take my touring bike generally and it has 3 bottles holders on the frame, then if I need more then I wear my 70 ounce Camelback. Before I got the touring bikes I carried two bottles on the frame and one on the handlebar, Minoura makes one that will do that, plus the Camelback. 

Typically I don't like weight on my bike when I ride but sometimes I had to carry more water, Camelback does make larger bladders then 70 ounce but the larger bladder means more weight on your back. With 3 24 ounce bottles and a 70 ounce CamelBack that's over 140 ounces of liquid, that's a lot, I could ride for at least 6 hours with that set up.


----------



## snookaydcc (Apr 13, 2013)

I road around 40 miles on abottle. I don't think I could drink 3 bottles but to each their own. The 3 pocket shirt sounded like a good idea. I checked those out at my LBS but the price is beyond me. Especially since I do not have the need for it.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

snookaydcc said:


> I road around 40 miles on abottle. I don't think I could drink 3 bottles but to each their own. The 3 pocket shirt sounded like a good idea. I checked those out at my LBS but the price is beyond me. Especially since I do not have the need for it.


I was talking about hotter weather. When it's below 70 one could ride for 40 miles on one bottle. But for summer riding when most of us will be riding and it's above 80, it's not a good idea to try to ride 40 miles on one bottle, but to each their own.

Perhaps you should read this: CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS -


----------

